# SEC Sending 10 Teams to Bowl Games



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

No doubt about it. I love the SEC, not only the best football but the best tradition. Having said that, bowl games are for gays and commies. Notre Dame is turning down their invite.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

We were looking at that yesterday. It seems like 7 of those bowl eligible teams have 7-5 records. And of those 7, 6 of them had 3 "purchased wins" against D2 or Sun Belt teams. I know all the claims about the SEC being all that and a bag of chips - but there is no conference around that pads schedules like the SEC. Then they turn around and declare how great they are because they have 10 bowl eligible teams. Forgetting to acknowledge that those bowl eligible teams have inflated win totals with the buy-a-win program so popular in that part of the country. But take away those purchased wins, and only 4 teams in the SEC have winning records. Just sayin'.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You forgot to mention mighty SEC wins like:
Bama beating Florida International, North Texas, and Chatanooga
Florida beating Charleston Southern, Troy, and Floirda International
Tennessee beating Western Kentucky and Ohio
Ol Miss beating South East Louisiana, UAB, and Northern Arizona
LSU beating Louisiana Lafayette and Louisiana Tech
Arkansas beating Missouri State, Eastern Michigan and Troy
Auburn beating Louisiana Tech, Ball State, and Furman

Not to mention the 8 teams that got to beat up on Vanderbilt - the UNLV, SDSU, New Mexico of the SEC. 

That is a certain who's who list of college football powers right there. Bama and Florida are great teams. No doubt about it. But the schedule padding used to produce the most dominant conference facade is a joke.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> There is still no more overall dominant conference. Name one if you think you can back it up. Gary. 8)


SEC is the best this year, but even saying that they are not much above the Big 12. Many years the Big 12 is better.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> There is still no more overall dominant conference. Name one if you think you can back it up. Gary. 8)


Much as I hate to say it, I'd put the Big 10 if not there, a very close second right now. The SEC is VERY top heavy. The top two teams are the best there is - and rightly ranked 1 and 2. But there is a HUGE drop after that. The Big 10 I think is more balanced - though the top not as good as Florida/Bama. But three teams in the top 11 right now appears to be quite strong. I think the Big 10 will be the other conference with two teams to BCS games. And I like that Ohio State has been willing to do home-and-homes with the likes of USC and Texas. That is cool when they do that. Of course, this year they also played such great teams as Navy, Toledo and New Mexico State. So maybe its all the same fleas on a different dog.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I've always thought the Sunbelt was the most dominant College Football Conference. :mrgreen: :lol: 

yeah the SEC is for sure on top of the CF ranks these days. which sucks I grew up in Big 12 country so I'm a little bias towards the Big 12. They have been a bit of a disappointment this year.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

fatbass said:


> There is still no more overall dominant conference. Name one if you think you can back it up. Gary. 8)


The SEC must be dominant, at least that would help explain why Alabama hasn't won a conference championship in ten years.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

I hate st tebo, mymoney is on Austin tx


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

As much as I hate to feed the Riverrat, the Pac 10 is the best conference in football this year. No doubt about it. Im a Big 10 fan, but they had more team under .500 than over this year. SEC has lots of very good teams but until they quit pounding out the early season against schools that are barely a step above trade schools. Alabama this year played a total of 4 road games. One at Auburn, which is in Alabama, two in Mississippi (which is a neighboring state), and Kentucky. So the farthest Alabams played away from home this entire year is about the equivalent of the distance from slc to boise. Until 'Bama can get on the road and prove they can beat a top tier school away from home it all means nothing. Must be nice to not have to travel once out of your time zone all year.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is my impartial view on this. First let me list my credentials.
Attended University of Tennesse for 2 years 86-88
Brother went to Ok. State on baseball scholarship
Season tickets to USC for 2 years 91-93
Grew up in Boise watching the Broncos
Impartial utah/byu fan I just hope for a good game, attended the last 4 games

Here is my take:
Nobody can match the athletes the SEC puts on the field, bigger, faster, stronger. Look at the NFL rosters.
SEC coaches suck, they are babysitters and master recruiters. 
SEC does schedule cupcakes with the justification that their conference beats them up during conference play
Nothing comes close to the atomsphere at a SEC game!!!!!!!!
PAC 10 and Big 12 type of play most closely resembles the NFL
All the conferences are top heavy with a crappy team or two at the bottom ie: Baylor, Vandy, WSU
Big 10 is fat, white and slow!!!!!!!!!
Notre Dame sucks and is the most overrated program in history!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SEC, Pac 10, Big 12 mid level teams are almost identical
Utah and BYU are a .500 team at best in the above mentioned conferences
I sound like a SEC fan (I'm not) but this year no other conference has 2 teams like Alabama and Florida. Pac 10 has Oregon and a 3 loss team. Big 12 has Texas and ???, 3 loss Ok. state


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> hockey said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my impartial view on this. First let me list my credentials.
> ...


Hockey makes river rat look like a college football scholar. Notre Dame historically is a top team the last 15 years have been rocky. But Notre Dame historically is significant no arguing that whether you like them or not. Is this the same Hockey I fished with last year that we had to listen to abba all day, and they guy who never paid for his place he asked for in our fantasy football league. Yea I will sweat his opinion all day.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> As much as I hate to feed the Riverrat, the Pac 10 is the best conference in football this year. No doubt about it. Im a Big 10 fan, but they had more team under .500 than over this year. SEC has lots of very good teams but until they quit pounding out the early season against schools that are barely a step above trade schools. Alabama this year played a total of 4 road games. One at Auburn, which is in Alabama, two in Mississippi (which is a neighboring state), and Kentucky. So the farthest Alabams played away from home this entire year is about the equivalent of the distance from slc to boise. Until 'Bama can get on the road and prove they can beat a top tier school away from home it all means nothing. Must be nice to not have to travel once out of your time zone all year.


The PAC-10 is probably number 3 maybe number 4 this year.


----------

